# Lat long for independence hub?



## pcolom1 (Jun 12, 2009)

anyone have them, i cant pull up on from the couple online sources i usually get coordinates from. trying to get some good waypoints to put into sat images to check water location for trip on friday. what else is past Ram Powell that blue water may be at?


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=42904


----------

